# The Place on the Bay



## grest (Mar 23, 2009)

Just got snail mail announcing a special meeting (this weekend, so my vote won't get there in time) to deal with serious problems at the resort.  Am looking for someone else who got the letter who can do a better job of understanding exactly what they are saying...it looks bad!
Connie


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 24, 2009)

Are some of the predatory timeshare companies involved with management there, like Seapointer?  If so, watch out.  It also raises questions that they saw there are serious problems but don't say what they are.


----------



## grest (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes, I'm familiar with the Seapointer issues, as I also owned one of those.  In this case, they do in fact talk about plumbing and electrical issues in some of the units..they are specific units, so I don't know if it's the wing of a building or what.  Not even my unit, from what I can determine.  Whatever is going on, I surely don't trust it...I may be out another timeshare soon.
Connie


----------



## djelcc (Mar 29, 2009)

I also recieve the letter it looks like another assessment for repairs...


----------



## grest (Apr 3, 2009)

Meanwhile, the 2010 unit I deposited looks to be a very good trader.
Connie


----------



## grest (May 5, 2009)

For those owners who are interested, it now appears that there are some troublesome goings-on at the POB, with various parties responding in various ways to the idea of possibly dissolving the timeshare.  Meetings are being held shortly.  If you'd like more information, please email me.
Connie


----------

